# Meet Dakota; a sable German shepherd



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

This is my sable German shepherd dog, Dakota  
Female, one year and ten months... got her at four months!

Anyone here wanna share pictures of your sable? I'd love to see


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

What a babe!! She's very pretty. Welcome! 

My 8 month sable boy, Warden. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Whoops, pressed Send too early ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

Eiros said:


> View attachment 153538
> 
> View attachment 153546
> 
> ...




He's gorgeous! Haha, love them ears.And thank you for the welcome


----------

